# Slideshow Pro and Smugmug



## macrojohn (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if I can use the SSP plugin with Smugmug?

I have a power user account with smugmug.  I tried my own site using their director, finally got something looking good, then found you cannot do "popups" with lightroom :frown:. I would rather be shooting than designing websites, but I like to have some customization.  I assume Director will not work with smugmug. 

I am using Lightroom 2 and loving it.  Currently using the smugmug/lightroom plugin.  Works Great, reminds me I want to send in a donation for a job well done. :mrgreen:

thanks,
John McClelland
http://www.macrojohn.com


----------



## DonRicklin (Aug 23, 2008)

I am an SM user. your best bet is asking on Digital Grin, the support forum for SmugMug. There are dedicated sub-forums and threads for customizing your SM galleries. I use Jeffrey Friedl's SM Plugin to upload my images to SM. (See Sig for my galleries.)

Then come back here for you more general LR questions!!

Meanwhile, welcome to out Forum, John.

Don


----------



## macrojohn (Aug 23, 2008)

*Thanks for the suggestion*

Thanks for the suggestion.  I will check out your photos when I am not at work.  I don't know why by my work allows youtube, but not smugmug.
John


----------

